# Wrestlemania 29 fever - Discussion



## amjath (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi guys,

Lets discuss everything about upcoming Wrestlemania 26 [April 7 2013]

Like Vince said "We make everything BIG", WWE had a big match on RAW [25 Feb 2013] for #1 Contender for WWE championship.


Thanks to d3p for the video 

Also we have a match between HHH and Brock Lesnar [This gonna be awesome]

Rock unveils new WWE title belt too 
*img.bleacherreport.net/img/article/media_slots/photos/000/730/689/20130218_LARGE_raw_v_newbelt2_L_original_crop_exact.jpg?w=650&h=432&q=85


----------



## rajatGod512 (Feb 28, 2013)

Cena will win and rock will lose . This all is happening because of GI Joe Retaliation , it will be in theatres at that time which will boost sale of this wrestlemania and vice versa . Then rock will be gone for good .
Did you see the match at Royal Rumble, Punk carried the match all by himself rock played a very supporting role. Rock was once one of the best in the industry but his time is long over , wwe need to sort out their priorities. 

I am looking forward to lesnar vs Triple h
and Taker vs ???

P.S. I dont like Cena .  (Cena S*CKS)


----------



## d3p (Feb 28, 2013)

I have no idea, what will be your reaction, but "The Deadman is Back"

Though Undertaker is out of shape, no doubt. I'm sure CM PUNK finally got his rival for WM29.

Nirvana for Eyes...

*cdn.bleacherreport.net/images_root/article/media_slots/photos/000/740/363/undertakerfeb23a_original.jpg?1361811857

Read more ..."Undertaker teamed up with Sheamus to beat the team of Wade Barrett and Damien Sandow in a House Show at Waco, Texas"


----------



## amjath (Feb 28, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Cena will win and rock will lose . This all is happening because of GI Joe Retaliation , it will be in theatres at that time which will boost sale of this wrestlemania and vice versa . Then rock will be gone for good .
> Did you see the match at Royal Rumble, Punk carried the match all by himself rock played a very supporting role. Rock was once one of the best in the industry but his time is long over , wwe need to sort out their priorities.
> 
> I am looking forward to lesnar vs Triple h
> ...


U got to see the reaction of people in this match [above link]
everyone chanting "Lets go cena, CM sucks"  [did i hear it wrong]
That is what Vince wanted, but its very bad that WWE is not treating mid card wrestlers good
PS: I don't like Cena too, same old moves [I mean no moves]

@d3p: they should give him a rest, i dont want to see a spoiled streak 20:1 or 21:1 both are odd let it be 20:0 undefeated


----------



## d3p (Feb 28, 2013)

amjath said:


> U got to see the reaction of people in this match [above link]
> everyone chanting "Lets go cena, CM sucks"  [did i hear it wrong]
> That is what Vince wanted, but its very bad that WWE is not treating mid card wrestlers good
> PS: I don't like Cena too, same old moves [I mean no moves]
> ...



I don't know about you, but i have never seen Cena giving a Power Bomb & later Attitude Adjustment followed by a Hurricanna. Same with CM Punk, when he Pile Drives Cena for a pin fall. The Match was really epic.

Same goes, with the way CM Punk escapes from STF number of times in the same match, while people like Triple H & Chris Jericho has tapped out earlier.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 28, 2013)

Damn, you guys are making me regret not having a TV. Is there some place I can see these matches online?

Also, was Royal Rumble held this year?


----------



## d3p (Feb 28, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Damn, you guys are making me regret not having a TV. Is there some place I can see these matches online?
> 
> Also, was Royal Rumble held this year?



I always trust www . dovat . net. They always have the latest contents on the same day. Watch it there.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks...also, anywhere I can see live streaming?


----------



## d3p (Feb 28, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Thanks...also, anywhere I can see live streaming?



Keep a watch for threads & people to post link, from where to watch them live.

Wrestling


----------



## bestpain (Feb 28, 2013)

love to see 3mb at wrestlemania....


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 28, 2013)

amjath said:


> .Brock Lesnar



lol i thought he died,.


----------



## kapilove77 (Feb 28, 2013)

^^ no he just went UFC where is batista now is.


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 28, 2013)

^there were rumours about it and i havent seen him after that epic match with big show(f5d him!)btw whats ufc?


----------



## d3p (Feb 28, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> ^there were rumours about it and i havent seen him after that epic match with big show(f5d him!)btw whats ufc?



and after a F5, the entire stag collapses...

UFC : Ultimate Fighter Championship.


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 28, 2013)

d3p said:


> and after a F5, the entire stag collapses...
> 
> UFC : Ultimate Fighter Championship.


thanks.id never forget that match..


----------



## rajatGod512 (Feb 28, 2013)

d3p said:


> I don't know about you, but i have never seen Cena giving a Power Bomb & later Attitude Adjustment followed by a Hurricanna. Same with CM Punk, when he Pile Drives Cena for a pin fall. The Match was really epic.
> 
> Same goes, with the way CM Punk escapes from STF number of times in the same match, while people like Triple H & Chris Jericho has tapped out earlier.



I am still to see that RAW , I see it in TV . Its gonna air next Thursday. Was that match that great ? some people are saying it was one of the greatest matches in the modern era  .


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 28, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> P.S. I dont like Cena .  (Cena S*CKS)





amjath said:


> PS: I don't like Cena too, same old moves [I mean no moves]



Both of you are to be doomed


----------



## amjath (Feb 28, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Both of you are to be doomed


I thought i was being childish seeing wrestling at my age, I never thought i can see so many fans out here 


d3p said:


> I don't know about you, but i have never seen Cena giving a Power Bomb & later Attitude Adjustment followed by a Hurricanna. Same with CM Punk, when he Pile Drives Cena for a pin fall. The Match was really epic.
> 
> Same goes, with the way CM Punk escapes from STF number of times in the same match, while people like Triple H & Chris Jericho has tapped out earlier.



I haven't seen Cena giving power bomb, I agree it was painful by seeing punk. But i have seen him doing Hurricanna before but seeing it in slow motion I can tell u it is epic!! 


DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Thanks...also, anywhere I can see live streaming?



I usually stream here
Live Sports | Live Sports Streaming | Live Football Stream



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Damn, you guys are making me regret not having a TV. Is there some place I can see these matches online?
> 
> Also, was Royal Rumble held this year?



Yes this January


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 1, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Both of you are to be doomed



And who will doom us .

.... CENA SUCKS !!!


----------



## kapilove77 (Mar 2, 2013)

Cena don't sucks it's just a bad gimmick he have to do really. I have respect for him for sure but too tired of same Hustle,loyalty and respect or marine soldier gimmick. He was better with Rapper or you can say as a heel and he need to change to it.


----------



## d3p (Mar 2, 2013)

^adding more into..Cena was really good with rap mockery songs. He was way good being Chain Gang or Doctor of thugnomics.


----------



## amjath (Mar 2, 2013)

Dont worry dont worry next week is Old school Raw u can see him as old Cena once again I hope


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 2, 2013)

amjath said:


> I thought i was being childish seeing wrestling at my age, I never thought i can see so many fans out here



Though I stopped watching it 7 years back, but I still adore Cena.



rajatGod512 said:


> And who will doom us .
> 
> .... CENA SUCKS !!!



You will get automatically 

CENA ROCKS!!


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 2, 2013)

Dont say that I am doomed after wrestlemania , as I am sure Cena will win


----------



## amjath (Mar 5, 2013)

Phenom is back


----------



## d3p (Mar 5, 2013)

^ Do me a favor, don't share the details of Monday Night Raw March 4th on this thread now.. atleast today.


Dovat.net & desi-shows.net FTW......


----------



## amjath (Mar 5, 2013)

okies anyway currently I'm downloading the show


----------



## amjath (Mar 27, 2013)

Awesome raw [25 Mar 2013]


----------



## d3p (Mar 27, 2013)

amjath said:


> Awesome raw [25 Mar 2013]



if you read the Post # 3 of this thread, what i ve predicted came true.

After a year & so, Undertaker had a chance with CM Punk. Lol, Paul Heyman's excape..


----------



## amjath (Mar 27, 2013)

d3p said:


> if you read the Post # 3 of this thread, what i ve predicted came true.
> 
> After a year & so, Undertaker had a chance with CM Punk. Lol, Paul Heyman's excape..



 yes i like the way they are building things up


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 28, 2013)

Will be interesting to see this years show. It's probably the only time I keenly watch WWE, other than the Royal Rumble.


----------



## amjath (Mar 28, 2013)

Its an unpredictable match for cm punk vs undertaker. Sure it ll be big bro


----------



## d3p (Mar 31, 2013)

Smackdown 29th March 2013 was really an EPIC show.....


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 31, 2013)

d3p said:


> Smackdown 29th March 2013 was really an EPIC show.....



Yeah. 
For anyone else interested read this Bleacher Report | Entertaining sports news, photos and slideshows


----------



## amjath (Mar 31, 2013)

after seeing shows i browse bleacher's



d3p said:


> Smackdown 29th March 2013 was really an EPIC show.....



John Laurinaitis back


----------



## amjath (Apr 1, 2013)

Saving FUP bandwidth [6 GB] till April 8 for Wrestlemania 29 seamless streaming


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 1, 2013)

amjath said:


> Saving FUP bandwidth [6 GB] till April 8 for Wrestlemania 29 seamless streaming



I don't think it will be enough. Will read reviews and watch the highlights rather then a full show stream.


----------



## amjath (Apr 1, 2013)

then a 720p copy download and watch ll be okay i guess


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 7, 2013)

*ITS TONIGHT GUYS !!!*   

Guys will it be live at 4.30 AM IST ?


----------



## rock2702 (Apr 8, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> *ITS TONIGHT GUYS !!!*
> 
> Guys will it be live at 4.30 AM IST ?



Are you watching pay per view? Its like $60  Anyways it will be aired on 9th.

PS:Trish Stratus Hall of Famer 2013 
My favourite wwe diva


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 8, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> Are you watching pay per view? Its like $60  Anyways it will be aired on 9th.
> 
> PS:Trish Stratus Hall of Famer 2013
> My favourite wwe diva



there are tons of ways to stream it for free , just google it . where will it be aired on 9th ?


----------



## amjath (Apr 8, 2013)

WTH 4.30 i missed streaming now

Does undertaker takes drugs before or something, how can this guy compete


----------



## d3p (Apr 8, 2013)

Nothing Special about the WM29. I feel it end up with count less disasters. Here goes my ratings.

1). Barett vs Miz [9/10] : Everything was perfect & well balanced, though the focus was missing, as the match was part of the Pre Show.

2). Orton - Sheamus - Show vs Shield [7/10] : Brutality was the key point which was missing other than feud. Still it was good, one time watchable.

3). Mark Henry vs Ryback [5/10] : Expected bang, but got hand full of Boo's.

4). Team Hell No [Kane & Daniel Bryan] vs Team Ziggy & Big E [10/10] : Full paisa vashool match. Worth watching.

5). Heavy weight Championship : Alberto Del Rio vs Jack Swagger [8/10] : Again, the match was not focus being a part of WM. Otherwise the flavour was good.

6). CM Punk vs Undertaker [9/10] : Worth watching. Must watch.

7). Triple H vs Brock Lesner [7/10]: Always expected these guys to have a match with Brutality, Blood & Massacre. All these were missing.

8). Rock vs Cena [6/10] : Felt like Rock gave away his title just in order to stay away from WWE. Rest everything else was very bad. Complete fake show. The CM Punk vs CEna Raw match look very much better than this crap.


----------



## amjath (Apr 8, 2013)

Good rating bro but u started watching from heavy weight championship match. I personally feel undertaker match is over rated. Its the first time 3 or 2 years he is walking on his own legs, so that says the match was scripted. 
IMO from the match I watched this wrestle mania is flop, comparing other WM's


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Great show. Loved it. The Streak lives on


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 8, 2013)

^^ Yeah , on TDKR notes - The Legend Never Ends !


----------



## kapilove77 (Apr 8, 2013)

It was decided that rock will lose his title since royal rumble. Rock has lot more coming other than wwe. Cm punk will always give 5 star match. Respect for that. no doubt, the CM PUNK vs TAKER match was off the chain. they were the only 2 guys on the card who are old school enough to put on a good show to give fans their moneys worth... rock vs cena sucked. they did the same moves on each other for 30 min


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 8, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> ^^ Yeah , on TDKR notes - The Legend Never Ends !



Hell yeah  :thumbsup:


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 9, 2013)

If Anyone finds a 1080p version of this , please give me the link . 



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/meQUor2.jpg


----------



## kapilove77 (Apr 9, 2013)

Did anyone saw raw ? Crowd was going nuts and that was best raw after long time.


----------



## amjath (Apr 9, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> If Anyone finds a 1080p version of this , please give me the link .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was the awesome entrance I have ever seen. Dead man.

There is a 720p if u r interested 



kapilove77 said:


> Did anyone saw raw ? Crowd was going nuts and that was best raw after long time.



Really cheered for cena sucks Lol


----------



## RCuber (Apr 9, 2013)

so the circus is back in town eh?


----------



## amjath (Apr 9, 2013)

^ Cena


----------



## RCuber (Apr 9, 2013)

^^ I was talking about WWE


----------



## amjath (Apr 9, 2013)

lol

BTW watching by stream [as well as in TV] and watching by downloading is different, Why is it?
Crowd goes nuts when I watched by downloading but not on TV or live stream


----------



## RCuber (Apr 9, 2013)

^^ I told you.. the circus is back in town.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 10, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> Did anyone saw raw ? Crowd was going nuts and that was best raw after long time.



Yeah I have heard this , Boisterous, creative fans highlight first WWE Raw after WrestleMania - baltimoresun.com Its everywhere even on wwe official site . I have gotta see this , I only see PPVs now but this has changed my mind , I am gonna see it now .


----------



## amjath (Apr 10, 2013)

I saw it bro they are nuts cheering jbl, jerry and even Cole. They are doing Mexican wave (I think) as well


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 10, 2013)

Also the FANDAAANGOOO theme , random chants   like
HBK
One More Chair
Bullshit (for Rock's "injury")
Holy ****
Feed me more
RVD
Ole Ole Ole
We are Awesome
Randy Savage
We want Coulter


----------



## amjath (Apr 10, 2013)

^yes everything was damn awesome You should look at the faces of sheamus and Randy especially when they chant "Randy savage"


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 15, 2013)

Can We make this WWE Discussion Thread ?

Guys I watched Money In the back just now and the last match was pretty good , there have been some nice PPVs lately . Also Ten Sports now telecast RAW , Smackdown on the same week as US and we get PPV on the next day after US telecast (or approx 12 hours) isn't that great news , Ten Sports just saved me a lot of bandwidth .


----------



## amjath (Jul 17, 2013)

^ me too saved lot of bandwidth but advertisement in between is what bothering me. U talking about last match, what about first match bro? I like the first than the second. 

BTW cena match 



rajatGod512 said:


> Can We make this WWE Discussion Thread ?



There u go bro 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/175942-wwe-discussion-thread.html

Mods can close this thread in order to stop the future discussion here and resume it on the above thread


----------

